# Calculating Maternity Benefit



## Mack (25 Apr 2006)

Hi All,

My wife is due to go on maternity leave on August 2nd.  She has just found out from her employers that they will not make up the difference between what she will be paid by the social welfare and her normal wage.

How do I calculate her weekly wage when on maternity leave?

Thanks

Mack


----------



## milly123 (25 Apr 2006)

Hi Mack,

AFAIK, it is 80% of the weekly wage to a max of €260 euro. (think the min, is about €215.

Milly.


----------



## dublady (25 Apr 2006)

The maximum rate of Maternity Benefit is €265.80 and the minimum rate is €182.60. http://www.welfare.ie/publications/sw19/sw19_sect4.html#4.2

Maternity Benefit is not taxable so your wife will have unused weekly or monthly tax credits and may apply for a tax rebate in January 2007.


----------



## Mack (26 Apr 2006)

Thanks all for your replies.  Much appreciated.


----------

